# Survival > General Survival Discussion >  What did you do TODAY to be healthier?

## BENESSE

In honor of Crash and all those who've taken that first step or are further along on their journey, tell us what _you_'ve done. Big or small, doesn't matter, it all adds up. And if you're not quite there yet and need a little motivation, there's no better place than right here with all your friends cheering you on.

----------


## huntermj

Three weeks ago i went to see my doc about my blood pressure, 144 over 92.
He put me on an ace blocker and told me to not have more the 1.5 grams of salt a day. its been tough to change my diet like that but its better then being dead. Today i stoped to have it checked and it was 124 over 71.
So i cant go out to eat anymore or have any prepared foods, no canned no packeged no, well mostly a lot of no's there. thats ok, i can cook pretty good.
Im just glad the BP came down. My father had a stroke 4 years ago and never really recoverd. Thats not the life for me.
On a side note it turns out that pretty much all unhealthy foods have a lot of salt so ive lost about 7 pounds. :Thumbup:

----------


## preachtheWORD

I played basketball for 2 1/2 hours with a bunch of 20 year old kids.  That is some serious exercise.

----------


## Rick

Well.....I just started this a couple of days ago. My wife bought a Wii last year so I'm using that blasted thing to start working out. Don't laugh too hard, I work up a sweat with it. Besides, it won't stop raining. 

I do three balance games (Hey, I'm gettin' old)
2 dance step games (works on rhythm)
2 games of hula hoops 
3 sets of tennis
1 short run (2 minutes)
1 round of boxing 

If the weather permits I ride a bike.

----------


## BENESSE

It always amazes me to find out how many other benefits happen (huntermj's case) when one decides to just work on the heart.

----------


## 2dumb2kwit

I went for another bike ride, today. Where I like to ride, there is a bike path that is about 3 miles. I ride down and back, for a 6 mile ride. I've been trying to do this at least twice a week. (The rain hasn't been helping.) The first time that I rode that 6 miles, I didn't think I'd make it back to my truck. :Blushing:  Today, when I got back to my truck, at the end of that 6 miles ride, I realized that I wasn't winded. I guess it's time to step up the pace, or the length, of my rides. :Tongue Smilie:

----------


## Justin Case

> 2 games of hula hoops 
> .


I'll Bet thats a sight to see  :Innocent:

----------


## 2dumb2kwit

....Oh, Oh, Oh.......and one day last week, I had a salad, for lunch! :Innocent:

----------


## hoosierarcher

I took B complex and drank orange juice and had them leave the mayo off my roast beef sammich(which I know only eat once a month) I didn't eat anything fried. I drank a Xyience Xenergy Drink Zero calories NO Sugar instead of a soda pop. I ate healthful snacks and smaller meals every few hours to increase metabolic rate. Moderate carbs, high protein and low but NOT no fat. Almonds, raisans, yogurt, fruit.

----------


## Justin Case

as I said in The Thread Crash started,  I drink a full Glass of water right before eating , this makes me full with 1/2 the food,   Easy Portion control.

----------


## Rick

Yeah, but is a shot glass really all that effective?

----------


## Justin Case

Big Glass,,,,,,,,   Actually , It depends on whats for dinner,  If its something I really like,,  Maybe a shot glass  :Innocent:

----------


## BENESSE

> as I said in The Thread Crash started,  I drink a full Glass of water right before eating , this makes me full with 1/2 the food,   Easy Portion control.


That's a neat trick and it DOES work.
I remember my mom saying at the dinner table when I was little...don't drink so much water, you won't be hungry for food.
My, how things have changed.

----------


## BENESSE

> Yeah, but is a shot glass really all that effective?


It would be kinda hard to swallow a bigger one. :Tongue Smilie:

----------


## Justin Case

> That's a neat trick and it DOES work.
> I remember my mom saying at the dinner table when I was little...don't drink so much water, you won't be hungry for food.
> My, how things have changed.


Yes, It works VERY well,,  It also helps stretch the groceries a little farther,  More Leftovers  :Smile:

----------


## crashdive123

Today I started the first part of my lifestyle change.  It will last for two weeks and is designed to detoxify the liver.  If anybody is interested, I'll post what it entails.

----------


## BENESSE

> Today I started the first part of my lifestyle change.  It will last for two weeks and is designed to detoxify the liver.  If anybody is interested, I'll post what it entails.


I DEFINITELY want to know.

----------


## 2dumb2kwit

> Today I started the first part of my lifestyle change.  It will last for two weeks and is designed to detoxify the liver.  If anybody is interested, I'll post what it entails.


 Wait....you're not gonna post that picture of Rick, in a thong...are you??? :Blushing:

----------


## 2dumb2kwit

I know that if I try to make big changes, I'll never stick to them. I've been trying to make little changes, here and there, that I will stay with. I switched from drinking a lot of Pepsi, to drinking sweet tea....and everytime I make a jug of tea, I use a little less sugar. I'll still have a couple of ham or roast beef sammich's for lunch, but I have them on whole wheat, instead of white. And I'll leave off the cheese, and just use some spicy mustard. :Drool:  I go for a bike ride every now and then, but I found a place to ride, that I enjoy, and I play "spot the resources" while I ride. It's a lot more fun, that way.

 In my first two weeks of doing these simple things, my blood sugar is where it should be, my blood pressure has dropped 10 points, and I've lost 6 pounds.

----------


## crashdive123

This two week plan is from a book titled The Fat Flush Plan by Ann Louise Gittleman.  Here is the two week protocol diet.

Oil
Daily intake:  1 tablespoon twice daily of organic high-lignan flaxseed oil.
Purpose:  Essential for its high omega 3 fat fighting and insulin regulating potential.

Lean Protein
Daily intake:  Up to 12 ounce per day (up to 8 ounces for women)
Choose from:  All varieties of fish, seafood, lean beef, veal, lamb, skinless turkey or chicken, and whey. 
Purpose:  Protein raises metabolism by 25 percent and activates the livers detoxifying enzymes.

Eggs
Daily intake:  Up to 2 per day
Purpose:  The omega 3 enriched eggs contain antioxidants.

Vegetables
Daily intake:  Unlimited  raw or steamed
Choose from:  Its a pretty lengthy list with quantity restrictions on carrots (1) and olives (3)
Purpose:  These fibrous and phytontrient rich vegetables will help spped your livers cleansing and provide valuable carotenoids.

Fruits
Daily intake:  2 whole portions daily
Choose from:  1 small apple, ½ grapefruit, 1 small orange, 2 mdeium plums, 6 large strawberries, 10 large cherries, 1 nectarine, 1 peach, and 1 cup of berries.
Purpose:  High in enzymes and minerals and low on the glycemic index

Cranberry water
Daily intake:  8 glasses daily (8 ounces per glass)
Purpose:  The cranberry juice water mixture eliminates water retention, cleanses accumulated wastes from the lymphatic system, and also helps to clean up cellulite.
How to:  To prepare cranberry water I use R.W. Knudsen Just Cranberry.  It is a 100% cranberry concentrate with no additives (many use white grape).  Add 16 ounces of the concentrate to 1 gallon (minus the 16 ounces) of water.

There are some guidelines about spices and Stevia is the only sweetner she recommends (or allows to use her words).  She also has restrictions on coffee intake and recommends some suppliments.

When I am through with this, basically I am going to follow a diabetes menu.  I suppose that I have been blessed in that my blood pressure has always been low, cholesterol and triglycerides well within recommended parameters, and have not had any issues with diabetes.  Basically a balanced diet with measured portions.  Looks like Mom was right all along.

----------


## Rick

Did someone say you wanted to see my thong picture? 

Crash - You can post it but no pictures of bile or livers or stuff like that, please.

----------


## Camp10

Same as every day, worked my butt off and watched what I eat.  I am a one sandwich, two pieces of fruit (with a bottle of water) for lunch kind of guy.  Seems to work, I still wear the same size clothes as in high school..I think I am healthier now then back then.

----------


## crashdive123

> Did someone say you wanted to see my thong picture? 
> 
> Crash - You can post it but no pictures of bile or livers or stuff like that, please.


No sir.  Not me.  I ain't getting on Nell's bad side.

----------


## Sourdough

> If anybody is interested, I'll post what it entails.



NO PHOTO'S.......... :Innocent:

----------


## crashdive123

> NO PHOTO'S..........


I said entails, not entrails. :Innocent:

----------


## BENESSE

> Did someone say you wanted to see my thong picture?


I suppose throwing up is another way to loose weight.
Thonglimia, is it?

----------


## Pal334

Well,, with this motivation, I will add 15 minutes to the thrice weekly 30 minute "jog" on the thread mill.  And with the once bi weekly 2mile run add a "tick" of elevation. I may hate you guys for that, but it does add a hint of motivation  :Smile:

----------


## 2dumb2kwit

Thanks for the info, crash. I may have to try the cranberry-water.

----------


## 2dumb2kwit

My doctor pulled a slick one, one me, about the diabetes thing. He told me that I was close to being diabetic, and I should watch what I eat. 4 months later, he tells me that I'm diabetic. I said, now wait a minute....you said that I need to be below this number, to not be labeled a diabetic, and I'm still below that number. He said, yeah, I know, but we now consider people as being diabetic, at a lower number. :Sneaky2: 

 I swear, I think the make stuff up, just to sell pills! :Sneaky2:

----------


## roar-k

I do crossfit 5x a week.  I usually run and swim 2-3x a week as well, but I haven't in two weeks.

Also, I climbed House Mountain twice and plan on doing it again this weekend.  I usually try to do it 1-2x a week.

----------


## Rick

I run 5 miles twice a week but I haven't done it in...Hmm. come to think of it I've never done it.

----------


## crashdive123

> Also, I climbed House Mountain twice and plan on doing it again this weekend.  I usually try to do it 1-2x a week.


Oh ----climbed.  Maybe that's my problem.  I always opened.....

----------


## COWBOYSURVIVAL

Yep.. them durn blue mountains....I watch my weight. I am at at 195 and 6'2" now. I still have a beer gut though. I'll join in too, on this thread, sure won't hurt me none.

----------


## Batch

> I do crossfit 5x a week.  I usually run and swim 2-3x a week as well, but I haven't in two weeks.
> 
> Also, I climbed House Mountain twice and plan on doing it again this weekend.  I usually try to do it 1-2x a week.



I was doing Crossfit. At the end of a good day there is not enough air in the world to fill your lungs. LOL

----------


## Sourdough

I just ate a big salad....with Jose Cuervo TEQUILA for a dressing......after tossing gentle, I let it set for 1/2 hour to breath, and drank the juice, and threw that green crap away....... :Smile:  (I gave the green crap to the geese, everyone will sleep soundly tonight)

----------


## roar-k

> I was doing Crossfit. At the end of a good day there is not enough air in the world to fill your lungs. LOL


Crossfit destroys me on some days.  When we do WODs that do not have time I think I am a beast, but then the coach breaks out a Tabata or For Time workout and I am reminded I am not the beast I think.

----------


## Ole WV Coot

I do it the old fashioned way. Everything the wife wants done outside I do. Self preservation and I stay fit. I never run out of grunt work, today I start a 40' drainage ditch behind a building, 4 sections of pipe and haul gravel. Need to start splitting wood for winter also.

----------


## BENESSE

I found that "two birds with one stone" a most satisfying way to bust hump. You get some work accomplished at home (instant gratification, kudos from spouse) as well as a good workout.
Last year I decided to paint two rooms and ended up using muscles I didn't know I had. Despite the fact that I ran and went to the gym every other day, my neck and shoulders were on fire for days. But it was a nice feeling.

----------


## Justin Case

> I run 5 miles twice a week but I haven't done it in...Hmm. come to think of it I've never done it.


LOL,,,,  The Road to hell is paved with good intentions ,,   :Innocent:

----------


## Rick

Good thing I don't have any intention of running 5 miles then.

----------


## 2dumb2kwit

I needed a little snack, so I cut up a cucumber, and I'm dipping it in a little rance dressing. I didn't even put any salt on it. :Innocent: 

(A bacon sammich sure would be good, about now.) :Innocent:

----------


## BENESSE

> I needed a little snack, so I cut up a cucumber, and I'm dipping it in a little rance dressing. I didn't even put any salt on it.
> 
> (*A bacon sammich sure would be good, about now.*)


The trouble with a b.s (bacon sammich) is, it tastes a lot better than it wears.  :Sneaky2: 
But I wouldn't turn it down as part of my last meal.

----------


## crashdive123

Went to see my doc in the AM about the knee.  Nothing definitive yet - hopefully I can do away with the crutches in another couple of days.

Went to the dentist in the PM for my third of six (?) visits for the root canal.  Visit two took care of the pain in the tooth, now it's just a pain in the rear.  I know, I know - if the dentist is off by that much, must be time to find another dentist.

----------


## BENESSE

> Went to see my doc in the AM about the knee.  Nothing definitive yet - hopefully I can do away with the crutches in another couple of days.
> 
> Went to the dentist in the PM for my third of six (?) visits for the root canal.  Visit two took care of the pain in the tooth, *now it's just a pain in the rear.  I know, I know - if the dentist is off by that much, must be time to find another dentist.*


Or another Dr. altogether. Dr. Phil? He deals with that kind of pain on a daily basis.

----------


## Rick

Well, the upside of a root canal is that tooth will never hurt again.

----------


## hoosierarcher

I walk a lot and I never jump to conclusions like some folks.

----------


## 2dumb2kwit

> Went to see my doc in the AM about the knee.  Nothing definitive yet - hopefully I can do away with the crutches in another couple of days.
> 
> Went to the dentist in the PM for my third of six (?) visits for the root canal.  Visit two took care of the pain in the tooth, *now it's just a pain in the rear*.  I know, I know - if the dentist is off by that much, must be time to find another dentist.


 That must have been one heck of a deep root! :Innocent:  LOL

----------


## Winnie

I quit smoking yesterday!

----------


## crashdive123

> I quit smoking yesterday!


Outstanding!

Good for you Winnie.

----------


## Justin Case

Winnie , Thats GREAT,  Good Luck !   :Smile:

----------


## Winnie

So far so good, I'm expecting worse to come, I may need some positive reinforcemnt from everyone! (oh the garden has been weeded to death this morning!)

----------


## oldsoldier

> I quit smoking yesterday!


 :clap:  :clap:  :airhorn:  :clap:  :Thumbup:  :Thumbup: *Congradulations!!!*From one EX- smoker to another ( over a year smoke free) you'll feel a lot better and food tastes wonderful again :Innocent:

----------


## oldsoldier

Ever since My accident at work and the on going problems with that, I have realized that I am getting older and I can't keep abusing my body like I have. Quitting smoking over a year ago helped. BUT not enough! So Over the last couple of weeks I have been cutting back on the pepsi, went from 4-5 litre bottles a day to 1-2 12 oz. bottles a day. Drinking a lot more water instead. Working everyday in the yard ( as much as I can with my injuries) walking at least 1/2 mile a day somedays over a mile. Trying to ( and it's harder than quitting smoking) cutting down on the burgers and fried foods. Cleaned up and got the bowflex machine ready to use when I can.

----------


## crashdive123

Good luck Oldsoldier.

----------


## oldsoldier

> Good luck Oldsoldier.


Thanks crash same to you, winnie, and everyone else who's trying to "live better"

----------


## BENESSE

Winnie, way to go girl!!!!
Looking forward to having you around ahelluva lot longer!  :Smile: 

OS, you rock!!!
You're attacking on all fronts--not easy, but I'm sure very gratifying. I imagine that Mrs. OS is over the moon.

I, on the other hand, am trying to give up that second glass of wine at dinner and eating bread (in restaurants) before meals.
The wine is harder than bread.

----------


## Winnie

I'll be joining you on the walking front soon OS! Good luck with everything else. I made the change from fizz and dilute juice to water many years ago. My only real vice NOW is Tea(far too much!), the odd pint of Guinness and butter. :Blushing:

----------


## 2dumb2kwit

> I quit smoking yesterday!


* Good for you, Winnie!!!!*

 I know it ain't easy, but it *is* doable! I haven't had a smoke, in over 10 months. If I can do it....anyone can. You hang in there, and just yell when you need some support. We'll be here, for ya!

----------


## 2dumb2kwit

I went for a bike ride, this morning.

The other end of the bike path, that I like to ride on, comes out at the rest area. Today, when I got there, I made the loop around the rest area....adding about 1/2 a mile to the ride. (Making it about 6.5 miles.)

(Crash shamed me into a longer ride.)  :Innocent:  LOL

----------


## Justin Case

I smoke Like a Train,  Ironically , Tobacco is part of my "Survival" stash  :Blushing:

----------


## 2dumb2kwit

> I smoke Like a Train,  Ironically , Tobacco is part of my "Survival" stash


 I was 2 or 3 packs a day......for 25 years, or so. :Blushing:

----------


## Justin Case

> I was 2 or 3 packs a day......for 25 years, or so.


Yikes ! Thats a lot,  Maybe 1 pack a day for me, I roll my own,   Good 4 you quitting !!  :Smile:

----------


## 2dumb2kwit

> Yikes ! Thats a lot,  Maybe 1 pack a day for me, *I roll my own*,   Good 4 you quitting !!


 Uh huh. :Innocent: 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-bHrJu72_Jg

----------


## Winnie

Funny, that's one thing I've never put in the stores. Perhaps I was subconciously waiting to stop. :Smile: 

It's good to see so many doing something in our own way! :Smile:

----------


## doug1980

I got outside and worked in the yard instead of watching T.V.  I drank water instead of Pepsi or Beer.  I have also changed jobs, instead of sitting in an office or sitting in my vehicle driving around I now have a more physical job that keeps me moving.  I am obviously sore and tired after work but it helps me sleep at night better.  I actually feel great now.  Plus the new job pays better too.  :Smile:

----------


## BENESSE

Winnie, if you switch to Green Tea you can have all you want. (no sugar of course)

2D, what kinda bike are you riding?

----------


## Justin Case

> 2D, what kinda bike are you riding?


I asked the same question in a pm,,  he showed me this,

Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.
 :Innocent:  :Innocent:

----------


## 2dumb2kwit

> 2D, what kinda bike are you riding?


 Nothing fancy.

http://www.buzzillions.com/reviews/m...archer-reviews

 There's a picture of it next to a thistle, in my "bike path" thread.

----------


## BENESSE

> Nothing fancy.
> 
> http://www.buzzillions.com/reviews/m...archer-reviews
> 
>  There's a picture of it next to a thistle, in my "bike path" thread.


Nice bike. :Smile:

----------


## huntermj

I'm eating more fruits and veggies these days so i thought i would try new ways to prepare them today, Roasting on the bbq. peppers and onions. peppers were good and the onions needed to cook a bit longer, still good. Still learning. also worked up a sweat in the garden weeding and planting the last plants.
i do miss my tomato soup, spiced up and with saltine crackers. but Waaaaaay too much salt. Oh well, i'm finding other spices.

----------


## Scoobywan

today makes 2 weeks since my last cigarette.  We've (me and my wife) also been doing a lot more of the organic foods and trying to cut down on the chemicals that get put into our bodies.  The quitting smoking kinda sucks at first... then the cravings fade... but then both of us wound up with what they call "quitters flu" which basically feels like you have the flu with no fever involved.  But, I'm looking forward to being able to do more walking, hiking, bike riding, without having to stop because I'm out of breath or because I need a smoke.  Good luck to the others who are attempting to quit or plan on it... it's hell for the first couple days... but the cravings get a lot more manageable around day 3.

----------


## Winnie

Oh good! I'm on day 2, and haven't been too bad thus far. I'll keep vigilant for quitters flu. Thanks Scooby! Just the impetus I needed!

----------


## crashdive123

Well done Scoobywan and Winnie.

----------


## COWBOYSURVIVAL

Me and the little one have been going to a small country church....seems to be doing us both some good!

----------


## BENESSE

> Me and the little one have going to a small country church....seems to be doing us both some good!


You know CS, that's food for thought. 
I am aware that spiritual well being is just as important as mental & physical and yet I haven't done anything along those lines.
I thought about it, I just don't know how to focus.

----------


## COWBOYSURVIVAL

> You know CS, that's food for thought. 
> I am aware that spiritual well being is just as important as mental & physical and yet I haven't done anything along those lines.
> I thought about it, I just don't know how to focus.


Your spirituality is a very personal thing and I am not one to hang a name on it such as Baptist...however, what works for me is a small country church. Especially if it means I get to sing and hear my little one lift up her voice! The bible states and I am not quoting... but here goes..wherever we should gather together...one and another he (my god) will be in our presense. If your in the right place you'll know it. Bee if I could invite you to come I would. I know it'd be a long way to travel...my suggestion to you...drive way out in the sticks and pick one and try it. Yeah I have been one to keep my spirituality something between me and my God and not frequent a gathering in his name. I am realizing though how important it is my child learns to walk with him. Again this is just me personally and I don't condemn anyone elses way of thinking.

----------


## Winnie

Well it's day 3 and Scoobywan is absolutley right. It's been a tough one. Not helped by work. The last week of the month is he!! on wheels, getting all the paperwork out. So I've got through 5 apples 1/2 tin sweets and 3 chocolate muffins and it's only 6.20pm! I'm going to soak in the bath and relax a bit, before I'm sick!

----------


## 2dumb2kwit

> Well it's day 3 and Scoobywan is absolutley right. It's been a tough one. Not helped by work. The last week of the month is he!! on wheels, getting all the paperwork out. So I've got through 5 apples 1/2 tin sweets and 3 chocolate muffins and it's only 6.20pm! I'm going to soak in the bath and relax a bit, before I'm sick!


 Hang in there, Winnie! You're at the worst part, now. It will start getting easier, soon. (Not easy....but easier.)

----------


## crashdive123

> Well it's day 3 and Scoobywan is absolutley right. It's been a tough one. Not helped by work. The last week of the month is he!! on wheels, getting all the paperwork out. So I've got through 5 apples 1/2 tin sweets and 3 chocolate muffins and it's only 6.20pm! I'm going to soak in the bath and relax a bit, before I'm sick!


Winnie - this is for you.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VZ2HcRl4wSk

----------


## Winnie

The bath has helped a lot. Thanks for the encouragement, it means a great deal to know you've got folk propping you up when all you want to do is fall off the wagon.

----------


## 2dumb2kwit

> The bath has helped a lot. Thanks for the encouragement, it means a great deal to know you've got folk propping you up when all you want to do is fall off the wagon.


 Have you gotten to the point, of noticing the smell of a smoker?
One of the things that kinda helps me, still, is when I smell someone that is walking by, and thinking....my god, did I stink like that, when I was smoking? :Blushing:

----------


## Winnie

I haven't been in the viscinity of another smoker yet. I've yet to have that pleasure. :Smile:  I'm staying at home til friday.

----------


## trax

> Today I started the first part of my lifestyle change.  It will last for two weeks and is designed to detoxify the liver.  If anybody is interested, I'll post what it entails.


What? What? That's disgusting! Oh, thought you said entrails, sorry...never mind.

----------


## Winnie

Day 5 and I can't say I'm enjoying it. I read this thread every now and then and feel better about myself.
I suppose this is the one big plus about living in the middle of nowhere with no transport, I can't just pop to the shop and buy cigarettes, and I'm not desperate enough to walk 4 miles for a pack! Friday is going to be the real test. Going round town with all those smokers puffing away....

----------


## crashdive123

Woo Hoo - Great job!  Keep it up.

----------


## Rick

Winnie my dear, you CAN do it. Think of this. With every cigarette you smoke you add to the mansion, cars, personal jets and all the toys of some tobacco executive. While he watches you kill yourself, he's enjoying the luxuries your habit affords him. If that doesn't boil your blood, nothing will. Congrats on Day 5!!! I know you'll make it. Find something else to occupy your time, tell yourself you don't need it and take it minute by minute if you have to. We're behind you!!

----------


## Winnie

Ha! Never thought about that Rick. I do have a rewards system for myself. At the one week milestone... Beef Wellington with Jersey Royal new potatoes and English Asparagus. At the 1 month milestone I plan on having Lobster. and I'm buying a Kelly Kettle! Strange combination I know, but I want both, though not together! 
I've already noticed I'm not coughing and the house doesn't smell like an ashtray.

----------


## BENESSE

> I've already noticed I'm not coughing and the house doesn't smell like an ashtray.


And wait 'til next time you kiss a bloke! You'll have to fight him off with a stick.  :Smile: 

Oh, and a tip from a friend, a former smoker.
He says, dab a little Vicks Vapor Rub or any other strong menthol ointment under your nose when you anticipate being around smokers. You won't smell the smoke as much and it'll be easier to resist.

Hang in there Winnie, the worst is almost over and you're already feeling the benefits.

----------


## Winnie

Woohoo!! The one week mark! I went to town today, and you would have been proud of me. I resisted temptation. One of the other passengers offered me a cigarette and I refused. I even found the smell of cigarette smoke unappealing. The Beef Wellington is on the menu for Sunday!

----------


## BENESSE

> Woohoo!! The one week mark! I went to town today, and you would have been proud of me. I resisted temptation. One of the other passengers offered me a cigarette and I refused. I even found the smell of cigarette smoke unappealing. The Beef Wellington is on the menu for Sunday!


*Good girl, Winnie!!!*

----------


## 2dumb2kwit

> Woohoo!! The one week mark! I went to town today, and you would have been proud of me. I resisted temptation. One of the other passengers offered me a cigarette and I refused. I even found the smell of cigarette smoke unappealing. The Beef Wellington is on the menu for Sunday!


 Good job, Winnie! The first week is the real bear. Each day gets a little easier, from here.

 I thought you may want to look at this.
I don't know how acurate it is, but I guess it's close.



> What happens after:
> 
> 20 Minutes
> Your blood pressure returns to its usual level.
> Your pulse rate slows to normal.
> Your circulation has improved enough that your hands and feet warm to normal temperature.
> 
> 4 Hours
> Half the carbon monoxide from your last cigarette has left your bloodstream.
> ...


http://www.smokehelp.org/html/how_soon.html

----------


## 2dumb2kwit

I'm sitting here, having chicken salad on crackers, for lunch. :Innocent: 

(Not exactly chili dogs, but it's OK, I guess.) :Tongue Smilie:

----------


## Winnie

Thanks for that info 2D. I've just printed it off and it's going up on the fridge(a good incentive)

----------


## grrlscout

Day 3 of one of those fitness boot camp thingers. I'm walking like a drunk, one-legged pirate.

Oww my quads!

----------


## crashdive123

Congrats Winnie.

Good luck Grrlscout.

----------


## BENESSE

http://www.cspinet.org/nah/articles/...ating2010.html

What came as a surprise is the Rack of Lamb dish from the Outback's menu. At least they mention an alternative if you're dead set on eating there.

----------


## Asger

First i went shopping, instead of buying a pizza and a coke, i bought a youghurt and water
For dinner we had coke on the table, i drank only water.
I just got a bag of sweets, ate 1/4 of it and then i ate half a cucumber.

Btw, great job Winnie! I am also trying to cut down on smoking (A few cigarettes a week)

----------


## Winnie

Good for you, Asger! I tried the cutting down thing, but it soon started to creep up again.So I just decided I'd had enough and stopped. I'm am using NRT though.

----------


## Asger

I am cutting down just until i stop, so i hope that wont be the case for me  :Smile:

----------


## HeritageFarm

Well, I had a glass of goat milk... All natural, from our own goats...

----------


## Rick

I had a talk with the dog today and she told me the secret of life. She said humans complicate things way too much. She said if you really want to be happy just wag more and bark less. I'm gonna start waggin' more.

----------


## HeritageFarm

So basically, try and stupidify yourself? LOL, quite interesting.

----------


## BENESSE

Went out for Indian.
Split Shrimp Tikka (just roasted in a Tandoor oven) and roasted vegetables w/ Mr. B.
Didn't have bread or white rice. 
2 glasses of red wine. (should have had 1) Still OK.
But then...
On the way home we pass by a book store and see a book with an amazing cake pic. on the cover. This triggers something in Mr. B's neanderthal brain and he proclaims that he'd like a piece of cake. (first dessert in 3 months!) I decide how I too, need some desperately. So we go to a bakery, buy 2 different (huge) pieces and polish them at home. A bite would have sufficed, but I lost my mind and ate everything. Now I feel sick. 
Won't feel like eating for days, it was that intense.

----------


## Justin Case

Them book stores are Dangerous !  :Innocent:

----------


## 2dumb2kwit

Yeah....remind me to stay away from them dang book stores. :Innocent:  LOL

----------


## Ken

> So we go to a bakery, buy 2 different (huge) pieces and polish them at home. A bite would have sufficed, but I lost my mind and ate everything. Now I feel sick. 
> Won't feel like eating for days, it was that intense.


What kinda' cakes did you get?   :Blushing:

----------


## Rick

What the?! Aren't you the one that said to Ken ....




> All good and well but you might be stressing out your system
> with so much unhealthy food (binging) in one sitting.


and then you come over here and post...




> A bite would have sufficed, but I lost my mind and ate everything. Now I  feel sick. 
> Won't feel like eating for days, it was that intense.


Hipoc.....hyppocr.....do as I say, huh?

----------


## HeritageFarm

LOL, huh? Haha.

----------


## nell67

> What the?! Aren't you the one that said to Ken ....
> 
> 
> 
> and then you come over here and post...
> 
> 
> 
> Hipoc.....hyppocr.....do as I say, huh?


Watch out Rick,remember,she carries a knife,and those boots of hers look like 
they were made for stomping (mouthy moderators...)

----------


## BENESSE

A hypocrite to be sure, but at least honest about it. :Blushing: 
Haven't had anything sweet in over 3 months other than some dried fruit after dinner--figs, mango & plums--to take the edge off. But the cake was like crack. One piece was a mocha butter cream and the other, dark chocolate truffle. Big, tall, heavy chunks. We each had half, and I was snarfing it like I hadn't eaten in days.
The sad part is that I wouldn't have even thought about cake had Mr. B not brought it up. And having been "good" for a while now, I just went for it. Truth be told I didn't enjoy it as much as I expected and I still feel kinda sick. It wasn't worth it.

----------


## crashdive123

> Watch out Rick,remember,she carries a knife,and those boots of hers look like 
> they were made for stomping (mouthy moderators...)


Hey, hey now.  mouthy administrators.  a d m i n i s t r a t o r s!!!!

----------


## Ken

> Truth be told I didn't enjoy it as much as I expected and I still feel kinda sick. It wasn't worth it.


I usually feel that way about my 5th. piece of cake.   :Innocent:

----------


## BENESSE

> I usually feel that way about my 5th. piece of cake.


Don't believe you. 5 pieces of cake? Get out!

----------


## Ken

> Don't believe you. 5 pieces of cake? Get out!


All I can say is   :Blushing: .

----------


## HeritageFarm

All I can say is that this is like WAY off topic, LOL!

----------


## 2dumb2kwit

> Went out for Indian.
> On the way home we pass by a book store and see a book with an amazing cake pic. on the cover. This triggers something in Mr. B's neanderthal brain and he proclaims that he'd like a piece of cake. (first dessert in 3 months!) I decide how I too, need some desperately. So we go to a bakery, buy 2 different (huge) pieces and polish them at home. A bite would have sufficed, but I lost my mind and ate everything. Now I feel sick. 
> Won't feel like eating for days, it was that intense.


 You see. You try to go completely without, and you just loose all control. When will you people learn? It's like the whole "preachers daughter" thing. :Innocent: 
 LOL

(Sorry, B....I had to throw that one at ya.) LOL

----------


## 2dumb2kwit

> All I can say is that this is like WAY off topic, LOL!


 You ain't from 'round here, are ya? :Innocent:  LOL

----------


## Winnie

2D HF is new, he's yet to learn the way of the WSF FART.

----------


## crashdive123

Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.

----------


## HeritageFarm

> 2D HF is new, he's yet to learn the way of the WSF FART.


Something tells me I don't want to know what those acronyms mean. :Smash: 
Well, today I got up earlier than usual, got my bowl of goat milk (I use a dog bowl, that way I don't spill it when my muscle spasmansmnaa) and cereal (after winnowing it). Then I do my regular retinue of throwing floor sweepings into the blender with some strawberries and water and eat that. I'm not sure, but the wigglies don' really bother me. I do that to keep me healthier, 'cause it gives my mmnunitties ah ghoud boostst. (sry spsm)





















I'm just joking.

----------


## BENESSE

> You see. You try to go completely without, and you just loose all control. When will you people learn? It's like the whole "preachers daughter" thing.
>  LOL
> 
> (Sorry, B....I had to throw that one at ya.) LOL


It wasn't completely _without_--I just substituted healthy for unhealthy and actually enjoyed it. 
This was an aberration, never to be repeated since I still feel queasy from it.
Preachers daughter, indeed. You _wish_.

----------


## crashdive123

FART = Fairly Agile Response Team

We are here to respond to what needs resonding to.

----------


## HeritageFarm

What I did today to be healthier - Wore cotton instead of polyester. Much better for you.

----------


## BENESSE

> What I did today to be healthier - Wore cotton instead of polyester. Much better for you.


Just depends on what you're doing.
For heavy-duty workouts you can't beat Under Armour Heat Gear:
* Lightweight, quick-drying fabric provides SUPERIOR moisture transport keeping you cool, dry, and comfortable.
* Armour®Stretch improves mobility and accelerates dry time with lightweight fabrics built in a 4-way stretch.
* UPF 30+ protects your skin from the sun's harmful rays. 
* Anti-Odor Technology prevents the growth of odor causing microbes.
** 95% Polyester/ 5% Elastane.*

IMO-it's much better than cotton when it comes to sweating.

----------


## crashdive123

> IMO-it's much better than cotton when it comes to sweating.


...or in cold climates.

----------


## BENESSE

> ...or in cold climates.


Absolutely!
Can't live without Compression Cold Gear.

----------


## Rick

Road.....bicycle......far........crawled........ho  me.

Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.

----------


## HeritageFarm

> Absolutely!
> Can't live without Compression Cold Gear.


I prefer wool.

----------


## BENESSE

> I prefer wool.


Wool's great too.
Just bought a wool T-shirt by _Stoic_. Amazing!!!
You can run and sweat in it and never feel damp. I need about a dozen more.

----------


## HeritageFarm

I get mine from thrift stores. Kinda few, but it's easy to tell by the feel. Much, much more environmental than polyester.

----------


## rwc1969

I turned off the tv and have been limiting my "leisure" computer usage.

----------


## rebel

I didn't piss off the Mrs.

----------


## Mischief

Ate TWO whole slabs of baby back ribs

Mischief

----------


## HeritageFarm

I did lots of yard work. I also got rained on. I also exposed myself to a UV index of a whopping 9, so I expect I may sprout another head soon.

----------


## BENESSE

> Ate TWO whole slabs of baby back ribs
> 
> Mischief


Mischief be thy name!
What were you thinking after the first slab?

----------


## rebel

> What were you thinking after the first slab


Duh?  The second one!

----------


## Rick

> I also exposed myself to a UV index of a whopping 9


That kinky stuff is illegal around here.

----------


## 2dumb2kwit

Instead of having 4 pieces of white bread toast, dripping with butter, folded over and stuffed full of bacon....I had 2 pieces of whole wheat toast, with just a little butter......folded over and stuffed full of bacon. :Innocent:  LOL

----------


## oly

I need to work on my heart.
http://www.bbqaddicts.com/blog/recipes/bacon-explosion/

----------


## BENESSE

> I need to work on my heart.
> http://www.bbqaddicts.com/blog/recipes/bacon-explosion/


Now oly, you know that's like serving cocktails at an AA meeting. 
Shame on you!

----------


## 2dumb2kwit

> I need to work on my heart.
> http://www.bbqaddicts.com/blog/recipes/bacon-explosion/


 I have actually eaten a version of that. :Drool: 

(I'm gonna have to check out that site.) LOL :Innocent:

----------


## BENESSE

Went our fave Italian restaurant last night.
Told them not to bring bread. Then ordered each a glass of wine not the usual bottle. 
Ordered one appetizer (grilled calamari) and ate it _real_ slow. 
Then ordered another appetizer (assorted grilled veggies) and ate that real slow too. 
Drank a lot of water and managed to make the wine last. And just weren't hungry for more.  :Smile: 
We'll try that today at lunch at our favorite Thai place.
I think the secret is to eat and drink slowly and not overestimate how hungry you are.

----------


## oly

> Now oly, you know that's like serving cocktails at an AA meeting. 
> Shame on you!


Sorry :Blushing:

----------


## 2dumb2kwit

> Went our fave Italian restaurant last night.
> Told them not to bring bread. Then ordered each a glass of wine not the usual bottle. 
> Ordered one appetizer (grilled calamari) and ate it _real_ slow. 
> Then ordered another appetizer (assorted grilled veggies) and ate that real slow too. 
> Drank a lot of water and managed to make the wine last. And just weren't hungry for more. 
> We'll try that today at lunch at our favorite Thai place.
> I think the secret is to eat and drink slowly and not overestimate how hungry you are.



Pfft! Eat really slow?  Next, you'll be telling us that sex.....nevermind. :Blushing:

----------


## BENESSE

> Pfft! Eat really slow?  Next, you'll be telling us that sex.....nevermind.


_I_'m not gonna be telling you that. It would fall on deaf ears. :Sneaky2:

----------


## Ken

> does playing on the xbox360 count as exercise for your fingers?
> __________________
> This is a test to see if the sentence(s) above are spam
> 
> 1. If it has letters then theres a 95% chance of spam
> 2. Check to see if someone else replied, 98% chance of spam
> 3. If posted by CheetahCurtis then 100% chance of spam


 
You really are a spammer. I wonder how long it will be before you get banned.  :Sneaky2:

----------


## Ken

> You really are a spammer. I wonder how long it will be before you get banned.


I just got my answer.  14 minutes.

----------


## Sarge47

> You really are a spammer. I wonder how long it will be before you get banned.


Not too long, actually old boy!   :Cool2:

----------


## crashdive123

Aparently not very long.  It only took me 15 seconds to ban him and remove all of his posts.

----------


## Sarge47

> Aparently not very long.  It only took me 15 seconds to ban him and remove all of his posts.


Wow!  A "Double Ban!"  We both banned him at the same time!   :Thumbup:   :Thumbup:   :Thumbup:   :Ban:   :Ban:   :Ban:   :clap:   :clap:   :clap:   :Cool2:

----------


## Justin Case

Gotta be the Worst Spammer I ever seen ,,    "Hi, I'm a spammer",,   LOL,,,

----------


## crashdive123

Just a bored kid that would be better served being out in the woods instead of playing on his x-box.

----------


## Ken

> Just a bored kid that would be better served being out in the woods instead of playing on his x-box.


Think so?  Ever see what he carries in his pack?   :Innocent: 

Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.

----------


## Justin Case

> Think so?  Ever see what he carries in his pack?  
> 
> Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.


Hey, thats kinda cool !

----------


## huntermj

Well i had a very small cardiac event 2 weeks ago while in a heated talk with a contractor,  my BP went through the roof and i had some chest pain that radiated up into my lower left jaw. Sooo... my doc is running a full blood work up and i had a stress test today. hopefully it will all show nothing but good things. 
I recently started on an ace blocker and have changed my diet completly. No more then 1 gram of salt per day. I love salt. No canned foods, no boxed foods. a lot of ftruits and vegies. No pizza, no subs, no wings. the last one is the worst to go without. 
I started the meds and diet changes about 2 months earlier but things arnt getting better, so far! I will do everything and anything it takes to not end up like my farther. Have a stroke and die a slow drawn out death. hes still living that nightmare, after 7 years. 
And i should have gone to the Er when it happened but i had to get the job i was doing done. if that ever happens again i dont care whats going on i WILL go to the ER. I guess i was in denile that it could really be happening to me. That it was really serious. Well it's as serious as a heart attack or a stroke!

----------


## huntermj

WOW Thats the longest post i have ever made, LOL.
I don't want it to sound so bad. I am activly doing some very postive things to help my health. And i am confident that i will get this turned around.

----------


## Rick

Nothing is worth getting that angry over. 100 years from now, it won't matter. Just remember, that contractor can't make you mad. You can only allow yourself to get mad. Your emotions are yours. You CAN control them. 

I hope that your health does get better and that was just a gentle nudge by your guardian angel. A few positive changes now might avoid the the big one, Ethyl. Good luck!! We'd like you to stick around and bug us for a while longer.

----------


## BENESSE

You are doing a lot hmj and I am really impressed with your commitment! It's bound to produce results, I have no doubt.

If you're open to it, I'd like to suggest something that I found useful. 
Controlled breathing exercises especially when you feel like you're getting wound up. It's a way to calm down before it escalates into something more serious. It helped me sleep at night and distracted me from wanting to strangle someone in a meeting. It's just another tool in the belt, of sorts.  :Smile:

----------


## huntermj

Thank you. And today i did find a commen ground with the contractor and came to a resolution to the situation. But his saying i installed those doors incorrectly when it was wind damage really chaffed my butt. He has just been trying to get out of paying for the change orders that he asked for! This company is known for pulling this bull. 
I told him in the planing phase not to install 175 pound 8' doors on the top of a mountain! 
Anyway, im not good at letting go of insults like this. Working on it.

----------


## crashdive123

Just take care of yourself Huntermj.

----------


## huntermj

Working on it crash. I took friday off and bought a new fishing pole. also did you know that one day a year you can fish with a shotgun in Vermont? really you can. Everything your taught not to do in hunter saftey courses, you can do on that day. I'm going to blast some fish, LOL. That aint right.

----------


## Winnie

Hitting the 4week no smoking. I've put on about 7lbs though. Crash what's your secret??

----------


## crashdive123

> Hitting the 4week no smoking. I've put on about 7lbs though. Crash what's your secret??


Congrats on the smoking milestone!

----------


## BENESSE

WOOOHOOO WINNIE!!!!
A month already? That's wonderful! Congrats and stay strong.

----------


## Rick

You go girl!!! Good for you. It's difficult for sure. Food begins to taste better and you replace one activity for another. Gaining weight becomes easy to do (I know [sigh]).

----------


## 2dumb2kwit

> Hitting the 4week no smoking. I've put on about 7lbs though. Crash what's your secret??


 Good for you!!! :Smash:

----------


## Winnie

That's the trouble Rick, food tastes better, I have a raging appetite and I love my food! I could be turning into blubber woman.

----------


## BENESSE

> That's the trouble Rick, food tastes better, I have a raging appetite and I love my food! I could be turning into blubber woman.


Winnie, I know this isn't a substitute for food but as an appetite suppressant...make a big jug of green tea (very lightly sweetened w/honey or stevia) and keep it visible so that you can have a glass any time you have hunger pangs. In time they _will_ subside, guaranteed, and you might have a new habit of doing something healthy. Green Tea is a miracle all around and the caffeine will keep you going.

----------


## crashdive123

Water, water, water.  Drink a lot - it helps.

----------


## Winnie

I suppose drinking lots of beer doesn't count then? :Innocent: 
Oh well, tea and water it is then....

----------


## BENESSE

We just started drinking non-alcoholic beer at dinner Mon-Fri (instead of wine) and it's not bad. Not great but it tastes like _something's_ going on. A really good spicy Virgin Mary can also fool you into thinking it's alcoholic. The spiciness distracts you and after 3, you don't feel tipsy.

----------


## grrlscout

This morning my master cylinder finally pooped out. So I was unable to (safely) drive to boot camp.

I was already awake and dressed out though. So I queued up one of the FitTV workout shows I have recorded on the DVR. 

This morning's selection was a Bollywood workout. I did a lot of rhythmic shoulder shrugging, and felt (and I'm sure looked) pretty silly. But it was something.

I finished with some weights. 

I think today is the one month anniversary of me not eating meat for breakfast or lunch. I can't say that I miss it, and packing my lunch has become much easier.

----------


## Scoobywan

The computer tells me it's been 38 days since I quit smoking... just got back from a trip to WV helping my mother-in-law pack up her house so she can come live with us.  The long car drive sucked, I guess I used smoking as a means to stay awake, had to a lot more stopping this trip.  Cleaning out her garage was horrible, I can almost tell you everyone on her block that smokes just from the smell when they drove by as I was shoveling garbage out of her garage.  The wanting to eat everything in the house is finally going away, my temper is getting a bit worse, I realized I could run around with the kids a bit more before I needed a break, and realized not only how bad we must have smelled, but also how bad the kids ended up smelling because of us.  My girls went to stay with their aunt who smokes, and when they got back everything they took with them smelled pretty bad.  I even noticed that my Peterson field guides smelled of smoke when I flipped through them to look up a couple plants.  So while the cravings might still come, they are manageable... and I look at the weight gain from the food cravings as a pretty good tradeoff, it's a lot easier to diet to lose a bit of weight than it is to end up going through chemo to lose a bit of cancer.

----------


## BENESSE

Atta boy Scooby!
Glad you stuck in there.

----------


## crashdive123

Woo Hoo!  Congrats Scoobywan.

----------


## huntermj

I quit smoking 15 years ago. Yea it smells bad, But not dieing of cancer,,, priceless.

----------


## Winnie

GREAT JOB SCOOBY! I've noticed the smell too. I'm glad the appetite thing will ease off. I'll be day 28 on friday.

----------


## Rick

Good job, Scooby. No one on the planet is worse than a reformed smoker. I hate the smell of smoke today and am offended if I get a whiff of it. Go figure.

----------


## rudyumans

I tied my shoe laces this morning all by myself.

Actually, I am a pretty fanatic cyclist. I am one of those annoying people who are crazy enough to ride 100 miles on any given Saturday morning in 4.5 - 5 hours (I practiced a lot) My goal is to do it in 4. I also try to eat better lately. I stopped eating cereal in the morning. To much sugar, corn syrup, and other crap. I eat more fruit and cheese ( I am a cheesehead) in the morning now. 

I stopped smoking about 12 years ago. One of the best things I did for myself. If you do smoke, smoke plain cigarettes without a filter. At least you don't get any glass fibers in your lungs on top of all the other bad stuff.

----------


## grrlscout

I love all you quitters!!

Though I've never been a smoker myself, I grew up in a smoking household, and at family gatherings I was always inundated with secondhand smoke.

I'm asthmatic, and imagine it probably has something to do with my environment growing.

So in addition to your own improved health, all those around you thank you too! Great job!

----------


## Wise Old Owl

Ate an Apple,
Planted an Apple Core....
Dumped a log on top for fertilizer....

Marked the spot with .....


IMO Beer may have been involved.

----------


## Rick

That is wrong in so many ways.

----------


## crashdive123

Must be a crap apple tree. :Innocent:

----------


## Rick

I repeat.....

----------


## crashdive123

Ummmmmm......I meant crab.

----------


## BENESSE

Made time today to go to the Farmer's Market and get some fresh organic stuff for dinner.

----------


## crashdive123

I went for a long (sort of) walk.

----------


## BENESSE

Had a wine spritzer (I hate spritzers!) at lunch with client, while 5 other people put away 3 bottles of wine between them. Of course they all started with a cocktail each. I had seltzer. Other than that we had a good meeting.  :Tongue Smilie:

----------


## Ken

> Made time today to go to the Farmer's Market and get some fresh organic stuff for dinner.


Holy crap, that place is expensive.  :Sneaky2:    The prices in Boston's Haymarket are a small fraction of those prices.

----------


## BENESSE

> Holy crap, that place is expensive.    The prices in Boston's Haymarket are a small fraction of those prices.


Yeah, that's why I don't have a BOL or BOV.  :Smile:

----------


## Ken

Healthier?   :Innocent:   I met with a client this afternoon at a restaurant he owns.  Nice place - everything from BLTs to lobster and prime rib.  One of the lunch specials was pot roast with *ALL THE VEGGIES*.  So that's what I ordered.  A huge heaping tall plate of pot roast.  *ALL THEM VEGGIES* had to be good for me.  Oh, before I forget, *I HAD FRUIT AS WELL*.  Yep.  Got a big slice of lemon-berry cake with a glass of *ALL NATURAL* iced tea with *ALL NATURAL* sugar.  

AND, instead of taking the parking space right next to the door, I parked 35' across the lot *AND WALKED ALL THE WAY TO THE RESTAURANT.* 

I need to take a nap.   :Blushing:

----------


## 2dumb2kwit

I had a BBQ, (Pulled pork sammich, for those who need a translation.) and a big fat dill pickle, for lunch.
(Instead of 2 BBQ's and a plate full of fries.)LOL :Innocent:

----------


## 2dumb2kwit

> Healthier?    I met with a client this afternoon at a restaurant he owns.  Nice place - everything from BLTs to lobster and prime rib.  One of the lunch specials was pot roast with *ALL THE VEGGIES*.  So that's what I ordered.  A huge heaping tall plate of pot roast.  *ALL THEM VEGGIES* had to be good for me.  Oh, before I forget, *I HAD FRUIT AS WELL*.  Yep.  Got a big slice of lemon-berry cake with a glass of *ALL NATURAL* iced tea with *ALL NATURAL* sugar.  
> 
> AND, instead of taking the parking space right next to the door, I parked 35' across the lot *AND WALKED ALL THE WAY TO THE RESTAURANT.* 
> 
> I need to take a nap.


 I hope the veggies were cooked in butter and bacon fat, to give them some flavor. :Innocent:

----------


## Ken

> I had a BBQ, (Pulled pork sammich, for those who need a translation.) and a big fat dill pickle, for lunch.
> (Instead of 2 BBQ's and a plate full of fries.)LOL


I'm proud of you, 2dumb.  Pickles are veggies, and veggies are good for you.  Did the BBQ have any tomato in it?  That would be good for you, too.

----------


## 2dumb2kwit

> I'm proud of you, 2dumb.  Pickles are veggies, and veggies are good for you.  *Did the BBQ have any tomato in it?*  That would be good for you, too.


 Nah....it was almost real BBQ. A piece of dead pig, cooked low and slow, on my grill.

(I say almost, because real BBQ should be "whole hog".)(Sometimes we have to compromise.)LOL

----------


## Ken

> I hope the veggies were cooked in butter and bacon fat, to give them some flavor.


Nope.   :Blushing:   The only fat in the veggies came from that pot roast.  It was perfectly marbled with nice sections of perfect fat.  No grisel at all, just tender, tender, tender meat and delicious fat.   :Blushing: 

BUT WAIT!!!!   I had two fresh baked WHOLE GRAIN ROLLS with ALL NATURAL BUTTER spread all over it.  Does that count, 2dumb?   :Innocent:

----------


## Sourdough

Today I mixed Concrete, but not for exercise, knocked off early 2:20 PM and having a mixed drink, in the sun, 76* above, I figure it must be 5:PM O'Clock someplace. Might take a walk later and look for brown fuzzy's.

----------


## 2dumb2kwit

> Nope.    The only fat in the veggies came from that pot roast.  It was perfectly marbled with nice sections of perfect fat.  No grisel at all, just tender, tender, tender meat and delicious fat.  
> 
> *BUT WAIT!!!!   I had two fresh baked WHOLE GRAIN ROLLS with ALL NATURAL BUTTER spread all over it.  Does that count, 2dumb?*


 For you it does. It will make you regular, so you don't end up with dingleberryitus, again! :Innocent: 

*GOOD THINKIN"!!!*

----------


## 2dumb2kwit

> Today I mixed Concrete, but not for exercise, knocked off early 2:20 PM and having a mixed drink, in the sun, 76* above, I figure it must be 5:PM O'Clock someplace. Might take a walk later and look for brown fuzzy's.


 Heck yeah. It's 6:35 here.....and the heat index was 116°, today.

----------


## Ken

> .......and *having a mixed drink*


Any fruit juice in that drink?  Say like, lime?  Fruit juice is good for you.  And alcoholic beverages are made from the finest grains, and grain is good for you as well.  Did you use ice made from clear clean mountain water in that drink?  Water is good for you, too.

----------


## Ken

> ..... and having a mixed drink


Thanks for the suggestion. Time to settle in with a snifter of this:

Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.

and one of these.  :Innocent: 

Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.

----------


## Rick

And one of these....

Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.

----------


## BENESSE

> And one of these....
> 
> Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.


Now you're just being kind. (And tame.)  :Sneaky2:

----------


## Ken

> And one of these....
> 
> Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.


Have you noticed that I've been missing for a while?  Cigars are not allowed indoors.  Heck, they aren't allowed within 100' of the house.  Another reason I hate winter so much.   :Sneaky2:

----------


## BENESSE

> Have you noticed that I've been missing for a while?  *Cigars are not allowed indoors*.  Heck, they aren't allowed within 100' of the house.  Another reason I hate winter so much.


Kinda ominous, don't y'all think?
Not allowed? NOT ALLOWED? Wait is this the same Ken who...oh, well. Kyratshooter wrote about this phenomnen in an earlier thread/post, but me, being naive, just couldn't see it.
KRT, you was right!

----------


## Ken

> Kinda ominous, don't y'all think?
> Not allowed? NOT ALLOWED? Wait is this the same Ken who...oh, well. Kyratshooter wrote about this phenomnen in an earlier thread/post, but me, being naive, just couldn't see it.
> KRT, you was right!


Not allowed BY ME!!!!   :Sneaky2:   The curtains and walls and carpets and furniture and all the clothes in the closets and even the Beagles would stink like sh!t if anybody smoked a cigar in the house.  And since I have 2 sons, one of whom has been known to fire up a cigar on rare occasion, I have to set an example, right?   :Sneaky2: 

And don't go lecturing me about the 5 or 6 cigars I smoke each year.  Not when you walk past 1,000s of idling Taxis every day.   :Sneaky2:

----------


## BENESSE

> Not allowed BY ME!!!!    The curtains and walls and carpets and furniture and all the clothes in the closets and even the Beagles would stink like sh!t if anybody smoked a cigar in the house.  And since I have 2 sons, one of whom has been known to fire up a cigar on rare occasion, I have to set an example, right?  
> 
> And don't go lecturing me about the 5 or 6 cigars I smoke each year.  Not when you walk past 1,000s of idling Taxis every day.


Well now why didn't you just say so in the first place?
Not allowed implies _someone else_ isn't letting you do what you wanna do in your own home.
I _guess_ i misunderstood.  :Sneaky2:

----------


## 2dumb2kwit

Had a ham on whole wheat, for lunch. That's * ONE*...ham on whole wheat.....with nothing but mustard.

....and a glass of tea. Which I am now down to half as much sugar, in my tea, as I used before. :Innocent:

----------


## Justin Case

> Had a ham on whole wheat, for lunch. That's * ONE*...ham on whole wheat.....with nothing but mustard.
> 
> ....and a glass of tea. Which I am now down to half as much sugar, in my tea, as I used before.


sissy,,,,,,,,, :Innocent:

----------


## 2dumb2kwit

> sissy,,,,,,,,,


 Well, yeah....but I'm tired of being a fat sissy. :Blushing:  LOL

----------


## BENESSE

Watch those love handles just melt away!

----------


## Ole WV Coot

I worked, getting ready to screen in a 38' deck. Only 95 so I got a good 9hrs on that. Work keeps the body going and relieves stress, or I am a little crazy. I am actually gonna split wood for winter and hope to have that done before Sept. Good, hard, useful work is great for the ole body and go 4 wheeling on Sat for fun.

----------


## Rick

I had a couple of bacon sandwiches. I was working on a healthy attitude today.

----------


## BENESSE

> I had a couple of bacon sandwiches. I was working on a healthy attitude today.


A moment on the lips, a lifetime on the hips.

----------


## Rick

I said I was working on attitude. I don't suppose you bothered to read that did you? Of course not! You just had to come back with some cute remark....I think I need another sandwich.

----------


## BENESSE

I'm getting some tude back so the sammiches obviously didn't work. Try celery.  :Sneaky2:

----------


## 2dumb2kwit

> I'm getting some tude back so the sammiches obviously didn't work. Try celery.


 Nah....he didn't get enough bacon. Trust me, on this one.  :Innocent:  LOL

----------


## 2dumb2kwit

You know.....come to think of it, I've got some bacon in the fridge. A couple bacon sammichs would be *good*, about now. :Innocent:

----------


## BENESSE

> Nah....he didn't get enough bacon. Trust me, on this one.  LOL


I'd say he overdosed.

----------


## 2dumb2kwit

> I'd say he overdosed.


 Nope, I disagree. If he had O.D.ed on bacon, he would have been asleep, and not posting that reply. :Tongue Smilie:  LOL

----------


## 2dumb2kwit

> You know.....come to think of it, I've got some bacon in the fridge. A couple bacon sammichs would be *good*, about now.


 OK....I was a good boy. I had a 'mater sammich, instead of bacon. :Innocent:

----------


## crashdive123

> I'd say he overdosed.





> Nope, I disagree. If he had O.D.ed on bacon, he would have been asleep, and not posting that reply. LOL


I don't think it is possible to overdose on bacon. :Innocent:

----------


## BENESSE

> I don't think it is possible to overdose on bacon.


I'd say if you get a stroke, that's a tip-off that you OD'd.

----------


## 2dumb2kwit

> I'd say if you get a stroke, that's a tip-off that you OD'd.


 Stress will do that to you....bacon relieves stress. :Tongue Smilie:  LOL

----------


## BENESSE

> Stress will do that to you....bacon relieves stress. LOL


So does premature death. LOL!!! :Sneaky2:

----------


## Rick

Wow, man. I, like, had that extra samich. Life is groovy. Bacon is like the road to Nirvana. I'm lookin' for the super bacon expressway.

----------


## BENESSE

Seeing the white light yet?

----------


## Rick

You bet. Each time I open the fridge. Darn thing is like a beacon. It keeps calling me back.

----------


## BENESSE

> You bet. Each time I open the fridge. Darn thing is like a *b*e*acon*. It keeps calling me back.


Don't crawl in, Rick! Think of your family.

----------


## Winnie

Six weeks smoke free today!

----------


## BENESSE

Congrats Winnie, seems like yesterday that you started.
It has to feel good.

----------


## Rick

Six weeks?! You go, girl. Good for you. It's not even worth thinking about is it? Nasty old fags. A little rep your way just because.

----------


## 2dumb2kwit

> You bet. Each time I open the fridge. Darn thing is like a *beacon*. It keeps calling me back.


 I had to do a double take, to see if that said beacon or bacon! LOL :Blushing:

----------


## 2dumb2kwit

> Six weeks smoke free today!


 Good for you, Winnie! You've made it past the really hard part. Just stick with it.

 Dang....a few weeks ago, made one year for me. Man...time flies, when you get old! LOL :Blushing:

----------


## Winnie

You're telling me 2D!
 That light you've been talking about...... is that the one that seems to be making me fatter?

----------


## crashdive123

Outstanding Winnie!

----------


## Rick

Actually, she's probably sitting at the computer.

----------


## crashdive123

You never know.  Although it is kind of late at night for her, she could be outstanding in the garden, or outstanding near the girls.

----------


## Winnie

I wasn't outstanding anywhere, I had just turned the pooter off and gone to bed. :Smile:

----------


## 2dumb2kwit

> You're telling me 2D!
>  That light you've been talking about...... is that the one that seems to be making me fatter?


 I argued with my doctor, about the weight gain. He says people replace the cigarettes with food. I say, that when you quit smoking, your metabolism slows down. When I quit, I watched what I ate pretty close, to be sure I was eating about the same amount, as before I quit......and I still gained 30 pounds, in the first two and a half months. :Blushing: 

 The good news, is that now we can breath, our lungs are starting to heal themselves, we smell better, and we are saving a ton of money! LOL

----------


## Winnie

Well I agree the positives outweigh the weight gain. So far I think I've put on about 12lbs or enough of a dress size to need bigger clothes :Blushing: 
My clothes have definitely shrunk to the uncomfortable side of snug!

----------


## Ole WV Coot

When I finally quit after many starts & stops I gave up coffee & beer, just didn't taste right. It took me at least two years to finally stop. I can drink coffee and assorted beverages without a smoke now but sometimes still get the urge. I still don't drink booze, beer has lost it's taste now I may sample some but don't care for it. I DO know if I lit a smoke I would be back to 2 pks a day within a few days. Hang in, it ain't easy but worth it.

----------


## 2dumb2kwit

> When I finally quit after many starts & stops I gave up coffee & beer, just didn't taste right. It took me at least two years to finally stop. I can drink coffee and assorted beverages without a smoke now but sometimes still get the urge. I still don't drink booze, beer has lost it's taste now I may sample some but don't care for it. *I DO know if I lit a smoke I would be back to 2 pks a day within a few days.* Hang in, it ain't easy but worth it.


 I have said that very thing, to many people. I'm right there with you, on that one.

----------


## Winnie

Yup, I'd agree with that too. Smoking is an addiction you can't control.
I'll just have to go buy bigger clothes!

----------


## Winnie

Drum roll please!

Passed the 8 week milestone last friday!

----------


## Rick

WooHoo!!!! That is a milestone. You have it beat now, girl. Your body has purged itself of the nicotine and there simply is NO reason to ever start again!! Congrats! It takes a lot of self control to quit smoking.

----------


## equus

Great job Winnie.  
Well I rode Cutter today.

----------


## Rick

I saved the last of the blackberry cobbler for my wife. We had a couple of grandkids over last night and they plowed through most of it.  :Blushing:

----------


## BENESSE

Winnie, you're a champ!
That's a long, looooong time to stay true and hang in there. I'm impressed.

----------


## crashdive123

Outstanding Winnie.  You're doing great!

----------


## Aurelius95

I signed up for a 5k run with some co-workers.  The "race" is on September 18, and I want to be able to run at a good clip.  I'd like to beat 30 minutes, and try to get down to 27.

----------


## Winnie

Good for you Aurelius!

----------


## Old GI

Congrats, Winnie.  0555 PST. 1 Jul 92 - my last.  It took some behavioral modification, stopped drinking alcohol and adjusted my coffee input.  Those were hard time for quitting.  It takes resolve, not "I'll try", but I WILL quit!"  You have it now. keep it up.  My Doctor said the weight gain is better, by far, than smoking.  I just retired from the Army nad became sedentary.

----------


## Aurelius95

> Good for you Aurelius!


Running is much easier than quitting smoking.  Good for you, Winnie.  Keep it up.  For every pack you don't smoke, throw $4 (or English equivalent) into a jar.  Keep for a year, and then spend on something you wouldn't normally buy yourself.

----------


## Winnie

Funny you should mention that, I put money in a tin!

OGI, my Doc said the same, still doesn't make me feel any better about it. I was underheight before... :Innocent:

----------


## cyc79

Today?Today is day 27 since I last had a smoke.The temptation is there more than the craving but I know that if I have even just one,I'll be right back at it.
Kinda proud of myself as this is my first time to seriously try quitting.I sampled my first cigarette in the '60's & started puffing away daily around the mid '70's.
It was time.No,it was _way past_  time.

----------


## Rick

And congrats to you, too. Just like Winnie, the chemicals are out of your body by now so there's no reason to start up again. Hang in there. You CAN do it!!!!!!!!

----------


## Camp10

> OGI, my Doc said the same, still doesn't make me feel any better about it. I was underheight before...


Winnie, I've been several years now and havent gained a pound.  Congrats to you!

----------


## crashdive123

Congrats to you as well cyc79.

----------


## COWBOYSURVIVAL

This post is a great motivator! been watching yall's progress! Good job everyone! I have been procrastinating about quitting smoking all year. Looks like I need to get with the program too! It will mean quite a few life changes for me! I plan to apply a healthy diet and an extreme workout. As I am just all around unhealthy! Look for my start date soon!

----------


## BENESSE

> This post is a great motivator! been watching yall's progress! Good job everyone! I have been procrastinating about quitting smoking all year. Looks like I need to get with the program too! It will mean quite a few life changes for me! I plan to apply a healthy diet and an extreme workout. As I am just all around unhealthy! Look for my start date soon!


We'll be cheering for you whenever you decide to take that first step. That one is the hardest. You also have a built in cheerleader right there at home. Once you start, she won't let you slip.  :Smile:

----------


## Rick

The greatest motivation of all is that little gal or yours.

----------


## Winnie

Congratulations CYC! I'm proud of us both. 
CS, go for it. I really do feel a lot better. 2D sent me a list of how your body fixes itself after you quit. I've got it on my fridge door, it's a great motivator.

----------


## COWBOYSURVIVAL

Well I have kicked around and kicked all the way across the pasture. I am quitting smoking and a few other unhealthy things. I promised a start date well here it is at 9pm tonight I will be out of cigarettes! I am quitting, no BS, no excuses! As I said before I am gonna do this by attacking a healthy lifestyle full on! Your a great bunch to root me on! I can't think of a better team to motivate me! I'll keep ya'll posted on my progress! They don't call them cowboy killers for nothin!

----------


## COWBOYSURVIVAL

> Congratulations CYC! I'm proud of us both. 
> CS, go for it. I really do feel a lot better. 2D sent me a list of how your body fixes itself after you quit. I've got it on my fridge door, it's a great motivator.


It was especially nice to search this thread and find (Winnie) had beaten my habit! Thanks Winnie!

----------


## Winnie

WOOHOO! It's the single best thing you can do CS. I would have some nicotine patches or gum to hand, just in case. I used the patches for the first 3weeks. I wouldn't try doing too much at once, set yourself a goal and reward yourself when you get there, it worked for me. I just know you can beat it!

----------


## COWBOYSURVIVAL

Well, 12 hrs. down and I slept most of that. I would normally have smoked about 1/2 a pack in the same time frame. One thing I don't think coffee helped a bit, No coffee tomorrow. I am still feeling very comitted to quitting so far! A few friends have said to get the patch or something. I wanna think I can just meet this head on!

----------


## Winnie

Awsome CS! Once you get to 24hrs you'll really feel committed. I'm rooting for you!

----------


## COWBOYSURVIVAL

Thanks Winnie! I hope we are both meaning the same kind of "commited".....

----------


## Winnie

Of course we are.... committed to never smoking again. :Smile:

----------


## klickitat

This thread has prodded me to think about things. In the last 10 years I have had 11 abdominal surgeries and as a result of this I have gained almost 100#. 

Well I decided that it is time to start getting things back to what they used to be. So Last night I ended a 24 hour fast and went for a walk with my wife. This morning I had a small portion for breakfast.

Now it is not much, but it is the first step. My goal is to loose 120#. I will never be what I once was because of the reconstructive abdominal surgery, but I do not have to be what I was yesterday.

----------


## Winnie

You ought to join Crash in this thread KT

http://www.wilderness-survival.net/f...ghlight=begins

Good luck!

----------


## BENESSE

CS & Klickitat, that first step is the hardest step. 
So many excuses and deferrals before you actually make it, but once you make it you are officially on your way, and there's no going back. It's like giving your word of honor.
Congratulations on summoning your willpower and good luck.

----------


## 2dumb2kwit

> Well I have kicked around and kicked all the way across the pasture. I am quitting smoking and a few other unhealthy things. I promised a start date well here it is at 9pm tonight I will be out of cigarettes! I am quitting, no BS, no excuses! As I said before I am gonna do this by attacking a healthy lifestyle full on! Your a great bunch to root me on! I can't think of a better team to motivate me! I'll keep ya'll posted on my progress! They don't call them cowboy killers for nothin!


 Good for you, Cowboy. You have lots of good reasons to quit. 

When it gets tuff, just remember that little girl that wants/needs her dad around for a long time.

 It's been a little over a year, for me. The beggining is hell, but it gets better before too long. Hang in there. We're with you. :clap:

----------


## Winnie

It's 5 month's since I quit smoking!! :Thumbup1:  I can't believe it. At times it's not been easy, and I've put on weight, but I'd rather be fat, than a smelly chimney :Laugh:  
Hey Cowboy! How's it going?

----------


## BENESSE

Winnie, you're the cat's meow!!!
So happy you've stuck to it all this time.

----------


## oldsoldier

Well... Since I quit smoking over a year ago, I hadn't really done much until recently. I have really cut back on the Sodas and such in the last couple of weeks. Went from the equivelent of a case of pepsi every 3-4 days to 1-2 pepsi's a week now. Drinking more water 3-4 24 oz. bottles a day. As well as more milk/juices. Cut out 95% of the fast foods and having more grilled/roasted meals.  Walking more as well.

----------


## Asger

To CS: When my daddy quit smoking, he took a piece of paper. Rolled it into a small tube, cut it to the size of a cigarette, painted the end yellow (Like the filter) and wrote the names of those he knew and loved, who had died to smoking, on it. Everytime he felt like a cig, he looked at it, and told himself that he 'would not let such a small thing control and take my life'. Smoke free for 3 years now and he is happier than ever  :Smile:

----------


## canid

i've began eating better again, now that i am able, and am working on agility, toning and balance exercises in order to start practicing martial arts again.

weapon form aside, martial arts have not been a regular part of my life for too long. i'm not going to let my knee be an excuse anymore, just take care and work around it.

----------


## BENESSE

This is on my iPod and it always helps me get in the mood to get moving. One foot in front of the other.mNothing fancy. Just get up, stay up and move.
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=yQm9GNm6zXI

Hate to think about it, but am always glad afterwords.

----------


## canid

good one. much better than:

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CmyUkm2qlhA

though i usually put on some heavy industrial.

----------


## BENESSE

Two weeks of walking everywhere I needed to go. No cabs, no buses, no subways. 30-40min each way, of brisk walking to work and back, 5 days a week. 
Schlepping heavy bags of groceries home several times a week. (Not taking advantage of free deliveries as I did before.)
Stairs, instead of escalators.
Had to allow more time in general but at least I knew how long it took to get anywhere. No uncertainty of being stuck in traffic or underground. Saved money. Felt better. Looked like a fool holding grocery bags straight out in front or to the sides in an attempt to do some weightlifting exercises while walking. 
The plan is to make a habit out of all this and see if I can get away with not having a gym membership but reap all the benefits.

----------


## crashdive123

Well done B.  I went for my first walk in two months yesterday.  It was only 1.5 miles, and on side walks, but felt good to be able to move around again.  I'm looking forward to getting back to the woods, marshes and beaches

----------


## Rick

The wife and I did that walking thing this morning, too. It was 9 F and the wind was a little brisk but it was a nice morning.

----------


## BENESSE

The best part of any strenuous activity (at least for me) is the feeling of self control and accomplishment once it's over. The opposite is also true. I don't enjoy being there.

----------


## BENESSE

This song belongs here. It's so true...
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=yQm9GNm6zXI

----------


## pete lynch

I took my Sunday walk/hike. Did 4.5 miles, mostly on sand.

----------


## Winnie

Today it was 8 months nine days since I stopped smoking. I'm still fat though.

----------


## crashdive123

Congrats Winnie.  Quitting smoking is tough.  You done good.

----------


## 1stimestar

Ran 15.97 miles this week.  I take the weekends off though.

----------


## Rick

Congrats, Winnie. One hill at a time. (me, too, by the way). 

1stimestar - First, congratulations!! Second, there had better be a bear after me if anyone expects me to run that far.

----------


## BENESSE

That's AWESOME, Winnie!!! I remember like it was yesterday when you came on and said you were quitting.
As for fat, you can tackle that when you're ready, just like smoking. Now you know you can do pretty much anything if you set your mind to it--one day at a time.

----------


## BENESSE

> ... there had better be a bear after me if anyone expects me to run that far.


Or a bake sale in front of you.

----------


## Sourdough

> Ran 15.97 miles this week.  I take the weekends off though.


Very impressive, and why are you up at 3:15 AM........................?

----------


## Rick

> Or a bake sale in front of you.


What are you....my wife? Yeah, well okay. Guilty.

----------


## crashdive123

Heading to my first PT appointment today at 3:15.  Woo Hoo!

----------


## Rick

High fives! Oh, wait. Better not. Anyway. Good for you.

----------


## Winnie

> Heading to my first PT appointment today at 3:15.  Woo Hoo!


Oh no! Not the Physio-terrorists! lol Hope it all goes well.

----------


## desert_prep

I order more power butter and eggs today, and am drying out meat as I type. It's cold today so I got the fireplace and the oven working today....

----------


## Rick

Powdered butter? They make powdered butter? I've never heard of it. I had to google it. Well I'll be darned. Who'd a thunk it?

I've got canned butter from MREDepot but I didn't know they made it in powdered for, too. Cool

----------


## crashdive123

Is it anything like Butter Buds?  If so, I use it quite a bit and it works well.  http://www.bbuds.com/

----------


## Trabitha

Revamped our pantry diet and got my eyes examined.

----------


## desert_prep

> Powdered butter? They make powdered butter? I've never heard of it. I had to google it. Well I'll be darned. Who'd a thunk it?
> 
> I've got canned butter from MREDepot but I didn't know they made it in powdered for, too. Cool



Good stuff power butter. I cann my own real butter easy to do, and it last for years if kelp in dry cool place.

----------


## desert_prep

> Is it anything like Butter Buds? If so, I use it quite a bit and it works well.


Better than butter buds! It's use the same way. I buy it in the 2 lb. tin 1/2 cup plus 1/2 tablespoon, is equivalent to a 1/2 cup store bought butter... you can not rehydrate...

----------


## Rick

Oh, I thought you misspelled it. It really is Power Butter. I hadn't heard of that either.

----------


## desert_prep

> Oh, I thought you misspelled it. It really is Power Butter. I hadn't heard of that either.


Ok Ok Ok... It's powder, I did misspell.... So we are talking powder not power.. Hey I never say I was good at spelling. So for the record I'm not..... lol  When you get to know me you will over look my misspelling....

----------


## Rick

Well, as it turns out there really is Power Butter. 

http://powerbutter.com/

----------


## desert_prep

> Well, as it turns out there really is Power Butter.


Well now that is something else we need to stock up on.... Nice to know there is power butter! But, I think I will stay with the real peanut butter and the powder butter...lol

----------


## BENESSE

Being a vegetarian, I have a pretty good idea of various plant based nutrients but was particularly interested in protein and wanted to compile a more comprehensive list. In the course of my research beyond foods I normally consume, I came across this site and particularly this section that I found incredibly informative. It's all about protein, specifically where it comes from and how much.

http://www.vegparadise.com/protein.html#Charts

The charts shown  use figures from the USDA Nutrient Database and list the protein content  of the plant-based foods that comprise the vegetarian and vegan diets. I didn't know, for example that _all_ plant foods contain  protein and that it is protein that gives all plants their structure regardless of whether they grow upright or sprawl on a vine.

Considering everything we stock for a rainy day it might be useful to know what contains the most of what we nutritionally need.

----------


## OhioGrizzLapp

Healthier... Nuttin, I have had the flu since last night and I am glued to the computer, sneezing and headache.....body aches....took there-flu and am higher than a kite.

----------


## BENESSE

> Healthier... Nuttin, I have had the flu since last night and I am glued to the computer, sneezing and headache.....body aches...*.took there-flu and am higher than a kite*.


And that's bad, how?  :Sneaky2:

----------


## aflineman

We picked-up one of those Vitamix blenders yesterday. Wife has been experimenting with it today. It cost a bunch, but in the long run I think it is worth it. She kills one of the top of the line brands (various ones) every year or so. If this one holds up for the warranty period (7 years), it will have more than paid for itself. I am not a big fruit and vegetable person (at least in variety), hopefully this will help change that a bit (at least when I am home).

----------


## Wise Old Owl

I only had one beer, one shot....I feel like breaking out in full song..... must be spring.


I'M OK the moment passed.

----------


## Asger

Ive been working out the past 3 months and changed my diet to the better.
I grew 5 cm (2 inches) and put on 7.4 kg (16 lbs).

I believe im stronger than Rick now  :Ninja:

----------


## 1stimestar

Well now that I am back from working on the Yukon Quest, I am back to running almost every day, normally over 3 miles a day.  But yesterday I took off to give some people a dog sled ride.  We just got a huge amount of snow.  Even though we ran the trails with the snow machine, twice, the trail was still really soft.  So that was a lot of kicking, and pushing the sled.  I didn't even have my coat on and was sweating.  So yea, a good work out.

----------


## roxanwright

Same as every day, worked my butt off and watched what I eat. I am a one sandwich, two pieces of fruit (with a bottle of water) for lunch kind of guy. Seems to work, I still wear the same size clothes as in high school..I think I am healthier now then back then.

----------


## madmax

Yogurt with granola and berries for Bfast.  1 hr hike.  Before 8 am.

----------


## hunter63

Heading out to the gym for my cardio work out....here in a couple of minutes.....then rake leaves ....again.

----------


## Spooky Ol' Joe

New to the forum but not to the concept:

I am nearly 70 years old.  I work out 3 days per week (more or less) and walk extensively all the time.  Our goal, once My Lovely retires, is to walk the Camino de Santiago de Compostella in northern Spain, beginning in France and continuing all the way to the Atlantic Ocean at Finisterre.

Am I old? Yep. I turn 70 in June.

Have I given in to the "limitations" of age?  Not just 'no' but 'Hell-no!'

There will come a day, of course, but *IT IS NOT THIS DAY....!*

Happy Days,

Spooky Ol' Joe

----------


## Rick

I'll be getting my five year colonoscopy in a couple of hours. That WILL keep you healthy.

----------


## hunter63

Not gonna go there.....get it "go there?".......
Those are a PITA.....Oop's there I go again.

Hope it turn out well.

----------


## crashdive123

> Not gonna go there.....get it "go there?".......
> Those are a PITA.....Oop's there I go again.
> 
> *Hope it turn out well*.


It always does in the end.   :Whistling:

----------


## hunter63

OMG...feel like I back in 3rd grade.....Bhohahahaha

----------


## Wildthang

> I'll be getting my five year colonoscopy in a couple of hours. That WILL keep you healthy.


Leave the hong at home, the doctor and nurses will never understand :Smartass:

----------


## Rick

All A okay. Another clean bill of health. My father had colon cancer so I get one every 5 years. So far (knock wood) everything has been good.

----------


## hunter63

Good news, excellent....good Christmas present.
So does this mean you are a perfect................(no stop it, cut it out....can't help it......)

----------


## crashdive123

Good to hear, an no H......I ain't going there.

----------


## oldsoldier

Went for my yearly physical and lab work. Scheduled prostate and colon exams

----------

